# Webcam Canyon CNR-WCAM413 problem



## Valenko (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello all....
i am new here....and i have one problem....
i buyed Canyon webcam cnr-wcam413 some days ago....i wanted to install driver from cd which i got it with cam...but cant install it...always ask i have to plug in cam and i do that and nothing happen....
is that maybe beacuse i have vista 64?
is there driver for that cam for vista 64 bit?
i was looking on internet for drivers and none for that cam for now....
and then i founded some other driver for other cam....and it worked for some days....then i installed bitdefender and doesnt work anymore....is bitdefender maybe problem?
or maybe anyone have any other solution or any driver?

tnx in advance
sory for my english


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, there are no offical drvers for this webcam for any 64 bit OS. That is the main problem you are going to have trying to use this web cam. The best you can do is uninstall any driver for it and hope that vista has a built in driver for it already. 
I don't know any generic driver you could use for webcams and the only other options are to either change your OS to a 32 bit (need to buy a new one) or change the driver so it will work (or find someone to do this for you - but I don't know if it can be done).


----------



## Valenko (Feb 5, 2009)

Snoopdogie187 said:


> Hi, there are no offical drvers for this webcam for any 64 bit OS. That is the main problem you are going to have trying to use this web cam. The best you can do is uninstall any driver for it and hope that vista has a built in driver for it already.
> I don't know any generic driver you could use for webcams and the only other options are to either change your OS to a 32 bit (need to buy a new one) or change the driver so it will work (or find someone to do this for you - but I don't know if it can be done).


ah damn tnx anyway....will buy CNR-WCAM43 then i think this one is for vista 64


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

yea, that webcam has drivers already for vista 64.

you can try to contact canyon and see if they are working on a driver or have a beta driver for vista 64 for your old webcam, I can't say for sure. it was really just a thought you could try.


----------



## rashid347734 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dears

I have the same problem on Windows XP professional

When I'm trying to install latest software from Canyon Web site

I have a warning from the Windows XP ;

There is a logo problem ; or Digtal Signature problem

could any body help


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, it is best if you start your own thread for this problem. It helps everyone keep track of who still needs help and all of that.

I'm not really sure what your problem is, but if it is saying there is no digital signature, as long as you trust the file (and where you got it from) you can click continue or something like that and continue on.


----------

